# θολοκουλτούρα



## meidei (Jun 29, 2013)

Για να χρησιμοποιήσω την ερμηνεία που δίνει η Χρυσή η Αυγή, είναι οποιαδήποτε κίνηση που επιτίθεται στους κατεστημένους εθνικούς μύθους χρησιμοποιώντας την επιστημονική μέθοδο. Για παράδειγμα οι γλωσσολόγοι που μετράνε τα φωνήεντα και τα βρίσκουν πέντε, είναι θολοκουλτουραίοι. 

Υπάρχει καμιά ή παραπάνω ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις στα αγγλικά, που να ανήκει στο ίδιο ρέτζιστερ; Δηλαδή να έχει επιθετική και υποτιμητική χροιά. Δεν θα με πειράξει πολύ να το εξηγήσω σε μια παρένθεση, αλλά αν υπάρχει ήδη ιδιωματική έκφραση θα την προτιμήσω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2013)

Σίγουρα κάποιος θα προτείνει κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά για την ώρα πάρε το αμερικάνικο egghead


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2013)

...
Το _arty-farty literati_ έχει μερικά ευρήματα και σε παρόμοια συμφραζόμενα, π.χ. εκεί.

Για να δούμε πώς και τι:

Once again the Government, the BBC and the whole arty-farty literati elite have crapped and fallen back into it. Serves ‘em right! Moreover, Cameron can’t come out and satisfy the wishes of the vast majority of electoral punters now without appearing to endorse the BNP. Talk about political ineptitude. Verity – where are you? Get up and join the fray, gal. You’ve been missing all the fun.
==================

The Nn programme, for those that missed it, was a real wankfest of agitprop triumphalism. I then remembered feeling that that subliminal message in the Eye Witness audio book was similarly biased and decided to look again for the common methodology by re-running it. Uncanny! The use of recognizable cameos from history, which those who lived through the incidents, will remember; but spinning the interpretation of those events in favour of all things socialist and against all things ‘conservative’ is a skill that the arty-farty literati have now perfected. Expect more of it – and you’re right about useful idiots like Young, supposedly a Tory (?) falling for the Gramsciist counter-culture hegemony game-plan and selling our nation down the river, through self-loathing and guilt.
==================

Noughts and Crosses is a game that no one really plays much past childhood because once you’ve grasped its objective and tactics, it invariably ends in a draw – a no-win situation. (In the US, I believe the game is called Tic Tac Toe.) At the risk of sounding arty-farty literati, I think that pretty much sums up racism.
Malorie Blackman

Κι ένα που δεν βρίσκω πουθενά αλλού, πιθανόν σχόλιο που έχει σβηστεί:

“And we've all been agonizing for the past week about whether or not a weird political mutation called Nick Griffin is really Public Enemy Number One, having been ordained as such by the multi-culti, metrosexual, arty-farty literati and Auntie Beeb's Lord High Inquisitor David Dumblebollocks, because Griffin insists that a tribe known as the English still actually exists in England and is worthy of representation in Parliament.”


----------



## meidei (Jun 29, 2013)

Το arty-farty literati μου αρέσει επειδή έχει νομίζω το αντίστοιχο ύφος, και εύρος εφαρμογής με την ελληνική λέξη (στο Google είδα αναφορές και σε arty-farty literati συγγραφείς και καλλιτέχνες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2013)

Η θολοκουλτούρα πιο πολύ αναφέρεται στην υποστήριξη "αριστερών"* για πράγματα που αφορούν καλλιτεχνικά δρώμενα, όπως το θεατρικό με τον Διάκο, το έργο της Εύας Στεφανή που λογοκρίθηκε στην Art Athina 2007, κτλ. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα πάνω σε εθνικούς μύθους αλλά αφορούν αποδόμηση ή σάτιρα ή παιχνίδι με τα εθνικά σύμβολα, ιδεώδη και πρότυπα. Θολοκουλτουραίους ονομάζουν κι όσους βλέπουν/βλέπαν κοινωνικό κινηματογράφο στα πρότυπα του Παζολίνι, του Κισλόφσκι, του Αγγελόπουλου, του Τρίερ, κτλ. Είναι μια επέκταση του "δήθεν", ίσως και υποσύνολό του. Άρα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση θα έψαχνα εγώ να βρω αντίστοιχο όρο.

Θα τολμούσα να πω ότι ο όρος *arty-farty* είναι πιο πολύ αντίστοιχος με το σκέτο *κουλτουριάρης*, που χρησιμοποιείται συνηθέστερα με αρνητική σημασία στην γλώσσα μας. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, κουλτουριάρης είναι _αυτός που παριστάνει τον καλλιεργημένο, το διανοούμενο._ Παρόμοια ερμηνεία δίνει και ο Μπαμπινιώτης. Και τα δυο λεξικά σημειώνουν μόνο αρνητική σημασία στην λέξη.


* το βάζω σε εισαγωγικά γιατί είναι η σε πολύ ελεύθερη μετάφραση θεώρηση του τι είναι αριστερός, από τους ακροδεξιούς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2013)

...
Helle, νομίζω ότι ξέχασες κάτι _ουσιαστικό_:



daeman said:


> Το _arty-farty literati_ έχει μερικά ευρήματα και σε παρόμοια συμφραζόμενα, π.χ. εκεί.
> [...]


 Εντάξει τώρα; Βγάζει μάτι; ;)

Να το αναλύσουμε:

*arty*, _a. colloq._ [f. art n. + -y1.] 
1. A jocular epithet for furniture, decoration, etc., *of artistic pretensions*; also applied to persons who wish to be regarded as artistic in taste, dress, etc. 
2. *arty-farty* adj. = _artsy-fartsy_ adj. s.v. artsy _a._
(OED)
=============================

*artsy*, _a. colloq._

*artsy-fartsy* _a._, pretentiously artistic. 

Artistic, esp. in a self-conscious or pretentious manner. Cf. arty _adj._ 
▸ artsiness _n._ the quality or state of being artsy.
(OED)
============================================

*literati*, _n. pl. _ 
[L. _litterātī_, pl. of _litterātus_: see _literate_. In It. the word occurs in the same form (pl. of literato, now written litterato; also letterato). Possibly in the 17–18th c. the Eng. use may have been supposed by some to be derived from It. and not from Latin; early in the 18th c. literato appears as the sing. beside literatus.] 
Men of letters; the learned class as a whole.
(OED)

*-rati: literati, glitterati, culturati, digerati*:


nickel said:


> Ήθελα να πιάσω τις αγγλικές λέξεις σε –_ati_ που είναι πληθυντικός της λατινικής παθητικής μετοχής παρακειμένου σε –_atus_, όπως οι Πεφωτισμένοι _Illuminati_ ή οι ευνουχισμένοι _castrati_.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα ήθελα να δω την παρέα _literati_ (1621), _glitterati_ (1956), _culturati_ (1965), _digerati_ (1992) και να τη χρησιμοποιήσω για... σωματική έρευνα — για έρευνα των σωμάτων κειμένων (στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης που έγινε εδώ για το… λεξομάζωμα). Οι τρεις απ’ αυτές βασίστηκαν στην παλιότερη (οι αριθμοί είναι χρονολογίες πρώτης εμφάνισης σε κείμενα σύμφωνα με το OED).
> 
> ...



*διανοούμενος*: αυτός που ασχολείται με πνευματικές δραστηριότητες και χαρακτηρίζεται από βαθιά, συνήθ. φιλοσοφική, σκέψη: _Παριστάνει το διανοούμενο ενώ είναι τελείως ακαλλιέργητος. Διανοούμενοι και τεχνοκράτες. || (επέκτ.): Είναι ο ~ της οικογένειας· συνεχώς διαβάζει._ (ΛΚΝ)

*κουλτουριάρης*: (μειωτ.) αυτός που παριστάνει τον καλλιεργημένο, το διανοούμενο. (ΛΚΝ)

Το _κουλτουριάρης_ που λες δεν είναι λάθος βέβαια (στα ελληνικά· στα αγγλικά δεν είδα πουθενά να προτείνεις κάτι). 
Όμως εδώ έχουμε επιπλέον το πρόθημα _θολο-_ (βλ. _θολός_ 2.β) καθώς -- ίσως κι επειδή έχει παραφορεθεί η λέξη χωρίς αυτό --
η _θολοκουλτούρα_ (και ο _θολοκουλτουριάρης_) έχει ακόμη πιο υποτιμητική χροιά σύμφωνα με αυτούς που τη μεταχειρίζονται, έχω την εντύπωση δηλαδή πως έχει σκοπό να απαξιώσει ακόμη περισσότερο τον κατ' αυτούς _δήθεν διανοούμενο_, τον _κουλτουριάρη_ που λες, να τον κάνει _επαρμένο + αιθεροβάμονα + κουλτουριάρη_. Ναι, πλεονασμός ίσως (και οχετός λάσπης), αλλά εκεί απ' όπου προέρχεται και χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως, ο πλεονασμός (και ο οχετός) μάλλον πλεονέκτημα θεωρείται -- και μου φαίνεται πως ζητάμε πάρα πολλά προσπαθώντας να εφαρμόσουμε λογικά κριτήρια.


Ασφαλώς, δεν επιμένω στο _arty-farty literati_. Νέα σύμφραση είναι, με λιγοστά ευρήματα ακόμη, όμως βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται στο ίδιο πάνω κάτω ύφος και συμφραζόμενα με το _θολοκουλτουριάρηδες_, με αντίστοιχη απαξίωση, και μάλιστα σε αρκετά ευρήματα από την ίδια περίπου πλευρά. Όπως πάντα, θα χαρώ όταν βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο, για τη Λεξιλογία, ρε γαμώτο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Με προβληματίζει. Και μάλιστα προτού κατακάτσει ο καφές, που σημαίνει ότι με προβληματίζει διπλά. 
Για τους _θολοκουλτουριάρηδες_ σκέφτηκα αμέσως τους _pseuds_ και τους _poseurs_ (τους πρώτους κυρίως, ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες δηλαδή, με κύριο γνώρισμα τη θολούρα από τη σύγχυση που επικρατεί στο μυαλό τους).
_Poseurism_, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, η θολοκουλτούρα.
Σκέφτηκα ωστόσο και το *wishy-washy culture*, επειδή το _wishy-washy_ δίνει αυτή την αίσθηση του ξενέρωτου. Είναι άλλωστε και όρος που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά εναντίον πολιτικών αντιπάλων. Εκεί βρίσκομαι και, αν σκεφτώ κάτι καλύτερο, θα επανέλθω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Ένα καλό ζευγάρι ουσιαστικών: *pseudo-intellectuals*, *pseudo-intellectualism*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Να παραχώσουμε κάπου, εκτός από τους _chatterati_ του #6, και την έκφραση:

*the chattering classes* 
_British derogatory_ intellectual or artistic people considered as a social group given to the expression of liberal opinions: _the politically correct voice of the chattering classes_.
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/chatter?q=chattering


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Τέλος, αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε τη θολούρα στον όρο μας: _*muddle-headed intellectuals*_.
https://www.google.com/search?q="muddle-headed+intellectuals"+OR+"muddleheaded+intellectuals"

Δύο παραδείγματα:
Prosecutor: Here, all sorts of perverts and junkies are running around, and all the *muddleheaded intellectuals* and progressives come out saying: “Oh! The right to diversity. Oh!! The right to [free] expression.” And everyone says: Fine and well!
http://abravanel.wordpress.com/2007/11/10/the-greek-justice/
(Μετάφραση από το Greek Helsinki Monitor της δίκης του Κ. Πλεύρη. Στο πρωτότυπο:
Εισαγγελέας: Εδώ κυκλοφορεί ο κάθε ανώμαλος και ο κάθε τοξικομανής και βγαίνουνε όλοι οι *θολοκουλτουριάρηδες* και οι προοδευτικοί και λένε το εξής: «Α! Το δικαίωμα στη διαφορετικότητα. Α!! Το δικαίωμα στην έκφραση». Και όλοι λέμε: Ωραία και καλά!
http://www.antinazi.gr/articles/AHristinidis/hristin1.htm )

Και από τον αντικομουνιστή Vladimir Bukovsky:
"the same old mixture of communists, fellow travelers, muddle-headed intellectuals, hypocrites seeking popularity, professional speculators, frightened bourgeois, and youth eager to rebel for the sake of rebelling."


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2013)

...
Χε χε, το muddle σκέφτηκα κι εγώ πρώτο χτες - και λόγω της λάσπης (του οχετού) - αλλά πήγα για κάτι πιο εξαντρίκ. 
Όποιος τη νύχτα προπατεί, λάσπες και σκ.. λούμπες θα πατεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Και μια και πιάσαμε τις κακίες προς τους θολοκουλτουριάρηδες:

The word ‘terrorism’ has a long history, predating the acts associated with it; the first recognisably modern terrorists were political activists – largely anarchists – who believed in working ‘by any means necessary’ to achieve their ends. Among the first of these were the Russian revolutionaries associated with Mikhail Bakunin (1814–1878). The blundering conspiracies and *muddle-headed intellectualism* of these groups is immortalised in Fyodor Dostoevsky’s _The Devils_ (1872).
http://www.oldviews.co.uk/the-new-evil-the-first-mass-terrorists/

Συνώνυμα των _pseudo-intellectuals_:
quasi-intellectuals 
phony intellectuals 
chattering intellectuals 
slobbering intellectuals 
self-absorbed intellectuals


----------

